

Panda: A System for Provenance and Data (2010) [pdf] - jcr
http://ilpubs.stanford.edu:8090/948/2/tapp10-final2.pdf

======
mhlakhani
Keeping track of the lineage of data (provenance) enables many cool
applications; ranging from identifying malware outbreaks to recomputing
workflows efficiently.

A range of papers on provenance (along with some code) are available here:
[http://spade.csl.sri.com/SPADE/Papers/Papers.html](http://spade.csl.sri.com/SPADE/Papers/Papers.html)

Disclaimer: I work at SRI, and have worked briefly on SPADE in the past.

------
echo66
Semantic web trust layer maybe? C'mon, reinventing the wheel???

